# What brand E-Caller do you use?



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

​
*What Company do you have for an E-Caller?*

Foxpro6658.93%Primos2623.21%Johnny Stewart119.82%Burnham Brothers00.00%Other (specify below)98.04%


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Just thought I would throw this out there and see what the general consensus is. Personally I have a FX3 in Mossy Oak Duck Blind. But I do have to say that Primos new Alpha Dogg does hold some intrest for me.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

FX5 here.... with a blown speaker and a host of other issues. Need to send it back to them. it gets the job done though.

Good topic!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Excellent idea BG. I have the Johnny Stewart PM-4. Never an issue in even the worst of weather. Prior to that had a JS cassette caller. A hand me down. Nephew is still using that dinosaur.


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

Well ive got a couple js,a minaska,a kanati tek,a cs24,a wt 2030, i mostly find myself using my kanati with js and wt sounds,its a great little unit and js sounds r great, I had a burnham bros years ago and a dennis kirk but always need new toys and still havnt found the perfect1


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a foxpro Spitfire that i like...Had a Johnny Stewart before that and it worked good but was the wired model... I am feeling more and more like using hand calls though.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Fox pro firestorm. Nice unit with a lot of bells and whistles. A little hint if you go to a fox pro dealer they will often be able. To fill your call to capacity for a modest price instead of buying them A few at a time from the website.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I have made two ecallers, one wired and one wireless. The wireless has over 100 mp3 calls on it. I've had good luck with it, but like youngdon, I stiil like the hand calls the best.


----------



## keener205 (Apr 3, 2010)

I had the fox pro scorpion it was small and light weight perfect for east Texas


----------



## upstateNYshooter (Oct 18, 2011)

primos power dogg, everything and more that I was looking for, especially with a modest ~$130 tag


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Yea I do have to say that that is Foxpro's only drawback in my opinion is the extreme cost of their units


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I have the Foxpro Fury. Have had no major issues with it. The only thing that has happened to it was the screen on the remote was showing weird symbols and I couldn't select any sounds. One call to Foxpro's technical support and 5 minutes later the problem was fixed. I would like to send mine in and have Foxbang installed in my unit.


----------



## TROP (Jul 24, 2011)

Fox Pro SpitFire


----------



## hobiecole (Nov 19, 2011)

bgfireguy said:


> Just thought I would throw this out there and see what the general consensus is. Personally I have a FX3 in Mossy Oak Duck Blind. But I do have to say that Primos new Alpha Dogg does hold some intrest for me.


 This is the new caller santa is bringing.


----------



## hobiecole (Nov 19, 2011)

i have a preymaster and have had great luck .I told santa that i would like the new ALPHA DOGG .Looks pretty impressive and have read good things on it if anyone has tried or has one would love the input.	THANKS


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't have a E-Caller but I want a Foxpro. Just like this one: http://www.gofoxpro....roduct_gx7.phpI


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

I have the foxpro spitfire, homemade ecall, johnny stewart predator2 and wildlife Tech MA-15.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey imnohero, don't know where you're at but if your near Jackson, Schupbach's has their Foxpro calls 10% off right now. Their also priced cheaper than any place I've been too. Good luck !


----------



## bones (Nov 24, 2011)

fox pro fx-3 works great for me in camo of course


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Foxpro Spitfire.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

imnohero said:


> I don't have a E-Caller but I want a Foxpro. Just like this one: http://www.gofoxpro....roduct_gx7.phpI


Scratch my previous post. The PT store has an awesome price for their Foxpro's. You can't go wrong. Plus you get to help out the site.


----------



## Firery33 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a Extrememe dimention Phantom caller.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Foxpro Spitfire and a mojo critter.


----------



## cornstalker (Aug 26, 2011)

Minaska Ultimate One.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Very surprised that no one has a Burnham Brothers call. This are very good calls, and would probably be a strong second choice.


----------



## Duke (Jan 11, 2012)

Foxpro Firestorm


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Firery33 and Duke.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mini Phantom remote, no decoy. (need one)


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I run a Foxpro Firestorm, but still have the Foxpro 416 in storage, and also a Cabelas/Western Rivers cassette player that I just can't get rid of.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm rocking the old foxpro 416B. Non-remote. Don't use it much anymore ex for rodent dist and lucky bird. Kill'n em with the hand calls now days.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok. You guys have got my curious side going now, Just ordered an Alpha Dogg.


----------



## exnavy (Jan 19, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about the Western Rivers Apache E-caller, good or bad? Thanks.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum exnavy.

I heard they have some issues.
Cabelas has reviews and they ain't good


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT exnavy.

Like youngdon, I've read several reviews and most are negitive. No first hand experience on my part though.

Good to have you here. Enjoy!


----------



## exnavy (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome and the input. I'm just starting out so I've got a lot to learn. Too many coyotes and bobcats too close to the house, got to thin them out.
A local gentleman wanted to trade me that Western Rivers Apache for an old motorcycle I'm selling but I don't want to trade for something that doesn't work well.
Knowing as I do now that Foxpro is U.S.made, I'll probably go that route if I find that any of the others are not. I was considering checking out the Primos Alpha Dogg.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Im a foxpro guy


----------



## Bucksnbolders (Dec 23, 2011)

Another vote for foxpro, But I use my hand calls most of the time so I can change things up fast and customize my calling sounds quick and easy.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Have a Fox pro spit fire only one I have ever owned, I like it.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm with Mattuk. Spitfire and mojo critter, just picked up the Montana coyote decoy as well.


----------



## jonthepain (Feb 24, 2010)

Foxpro AR4

Have had it for over 10 years


----------



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

Cass Creek Mega Amp Coyote Call. I have been very satisfied for the price I got it for.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT ScopinYotes.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum ScopinYotes.


----------



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks guys. I've barely been a member for an hour and I'm already loving how friendly the forum is. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome and enjoy, lots of info and such.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 28, 2012)

*Wildlife Technologies MA-21 Expensive as h*ll, had to be different than the rest. Works good*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Reaper.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Reaper.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Fox Pro Firestorm. Runs good. Red dogs come a running. Do want to send it back to get more fox vocalizations on it though. Really don't need the Mt. Lion in heat or Elk bugling calls. RS NattyB


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Best part of ordering my Firestorm from Foxpro was selecting my sounds. It took quite awhile, listened to probably hundreds of sounds and selected the ones that I thought would work best. I feel Foxpro has the best sound library, hands down. Not to mention the incident where I shocked my machine and it went haywire. Sent it to them for repair and it was back to me, fixed, no charge, in nine days, counting weekends. This aint no commercial, just a satified customer.


----------



## End mange (Jun 5, 2012)

Hard to beat a foxpro fury


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I have the spitfire, when connected to my homemade unit it is deafening!


----------



## kellemall (Jan 13, 2012)

Primos remote range is less than 20 yards on the power dogg I had. 
Bought a firestorm, no regrets.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a Foxpro XR6, and an old Burham Bros. tape caller that has seen more than it's fair share!! But I also have a lanyard full of custom hand calls that I use alot.


----------



## alaskawilliam (Sep 25, 2012)

I prefer hand calls but, in Alaska they freeze up. I bought a cheap Primos. My next caller will be a Foxpro and that's advice for my friends.


----------



## Wild Rogue (Jan 8, 2012)

Primos Turbo Dogg!!!


----------



## tonkatruckjk (Oct 23, 2012)

I have the Primos Alpha Dogg, but it must be broken, 'cuz it doesn't work right.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I can now say I have a foxpro wildfire, and if the reaction by my dogs is any indication I will have some luck.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I use Foxpro callers now, and my favorite is the CS-24. I have used Minaska Bandit callers in the past, and they are good callers also.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i dont have a e-caller been looking at the fox pro's but am too poor to afford one


----------



## MOZEN1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Foxpro fx7 no problems at all. I use it for yotes and deer.


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

Foxpro FX3, I dont know if its my Foxpro or just me but it seems like the sound is not the best at higher volumes. You can hear that "speaker" sound, and if I can tell it's coming from a speaker, I'm sure the critters can tell. Wonderin' if that has anything to do with more luck with hand calls? Or, like I said, may be just me!


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

I also carry a Spitfire. Have been really happy with its ease of use, remote range, volume and portability. Now, if I could get some more time in the field so I could figure out what sequences actually call in coyotes, I'll be much happier with it!


----------



## buckhunter (Dec 4, 2012)

i have a new jhonny stewart bloodhound and it sounds as real as it can get easy to use and good volume ear piercing clarity ive had things coming to the call and only been out twice with it actually had a hawk swooping at it playing rabbit distress it was pretty cool to see great call i would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Thank you buckhunter. I've been waiting for a review of the new JS line of callers for some time now. http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/8920-electronic-calls/ Been thinking I need one. They seem like an impressive unit, powerful, programable, play any file format,and are waterproof.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I have the FP Fury and am very happy with it. The remote range is amazing and I don't have to worry about line of sight. That being said I will be buying the new Shockwave as soon as they catch up with their inventory. Right now no one seems to have them in stock.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HodagHunter (Dec 20, 2012)

Just picked up a Primos Alpha Dogg. Tried it out in my country backyard with crow sounds and had a flock of crows landing in the trees around me. Will try it out on fox and coyote this weekend. Did notice that my dog found the coyote serenade and pup calls of great interest, though! :hunter4:


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I have the FP Spitfire and find it suits my needs quite well.


----------

